# Oxygenation



## Mark (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm getting close to setting up a 70g planted community tank. 
I was wondering your thoughts on oxygenating the water.

I'm going to be running an ac50 and fluval 404, should that create enough air mixture, or should I run an air pump and a bubble wall like thing?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as the surface of the aquarium water is moving there is enough oxygen. Air pump is not necessary unless you like the look.


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

i actually think that your setup will be redundant. The AC50 that is, specially because you're going after a planted tank. My 20gal on an eheim 2234, with carpetted glosso and microswords, are all pearling. ~ indication of oxygen saturation in the water. And my water surface is rather still. The only equipment i have on my tank is : heater, lighting, filter, thermometer and some diy co2. Lastly, are you planning on using CO2 injection?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I run a fluval 204 and an aquaclear on my 25g planted tank and find it works great. I also have a powerhead to make sure I have no dead spots in the tank. The aquaclear creates good top water movement which helps replenish oxygen. Your fish will tell you if your water is low on oxygen by hanging out at the surface gulping air off the top. If that happens add an air pump otherwise you dont need one.

Also If you are going to be running Co2 than using an air pump to create bubbles will actually break down your Co2 when they reach the surface. If you want to run the bubbler at night when your Co2 is off that is an option. Some people actually recomend it because plants take in oxygen at night and it also helps with PH swings from having your co2 on all day than off at night. I drilled a hole in my aquaclear lid and run a bubbler right into my aquaclear because I hate the look of bubbles in a tank and I have way too many fish so I was worried about low oxygen levels at night. This setup works well for me


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are running a straight non-CO2 injected tank, the more air/water turnover, the better, as you can utilize the CO2 in the air. If you're going to inject CO2, you want the water to be doing a "rolling boil" but not a violent popping as you would using an air pump, or you'll lose all your CO2. But either method, a good helping air exchange will help with bringing in fresh O2, which is good for fighting algae, and certainly would be good for the fish. What you don't want is splashing.


----------

